# Buttercombs



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't find the thread that talks about which buttercomb is the best to get. Will someone please remind me what number to get? Have any of you used the face/feet buttercomb? Thinking about getting that one too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> I can't find the thread that talks about which buttercomb is the best to get. Will someone please remind me what number to get? Have any of you used the face/feet buttercomb? Thinking about getting that one too.


I use the 7.5" fine/coarse. And, yes, I also have the face comb, and use it daily!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you know what number the fine/course one is? Seems there is two, one with longer tines and one with regular length ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> Do you know what number the fine/course one is? Seems there is two, one with longer tines and one with regular length ones.


The one with the regular length teeth. I THINK it's #5.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the face/feet comb and I have the fine coarse comb number 000. Hope that helps.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I think it's the #5 ... I would LOVE the face comb someday...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you see that the 000 comes in colors now? :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooooooo colors!? enabler.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

But not purple, unfortunately.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooops I was wrong, it does come in purple.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like some use the 000 and some use the 005. Guess either works fine, then?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Ooooops I was wrong, it does come in purple.


:croc: LOL ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have both 000 and 005 and find that with longer, thicker fuller coats 000 is not enough. I only use 005 on Bugsy on the body and 006 for the face. Here are the differences in the combs.

Description for 000
Details
7 1/2" LENGTH, 1/16" TEETH, SPACED 11 PER INCH, OTHER HALF 8 PER INCH. For all breeds except extremely short coats.

Description for 005
Details
LONG TOOTH, 7 1/2" Length, 1 5/8" teeth, Fine/ Coarse. ONE HALF TEETH SPACED 8 PER INCH, OTHER HALF SPACED 5 PER INCH
For thick double coated breeds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Isn't Bugsy cute! Love the avitar pic!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We have 005 and also the face comb. LOVE them both. We also have 2 sticker, 1 pin, and 2 other flea combs. *sigh*.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, thanks. Where is the blushing smiley when you need it. . It's a darn good thing he is so cute, as this little brat loves to try my patience!!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol!!

Do you go to the bay area playdates?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes. The last one I've been to was in San Francisco on Union street in March or April. Do you?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think with Troop's coat you'd be better off with the #005, it's the one I have and Troopers coat is already SO much thicker than Tillie's ... I think the teeth on the 000 are too short to really get down to the skin.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

juliav said:


> Sometimes. The last one I've been to was in San Francisco on Union street in March or April. Do you?


Nah, I've been really tempted though. The dates always fall on busy days for us! Hopefully one of these times!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki is in full coat and I use Buttercomb #005. It is awesome, the best piece of grooming equipment I have ever bought! Second one is CC wood pin brush, the only brus Roki truly enjoys. I have Madan face comb which is very good. i also use small wood pin brush to brush Roki's moustache and beard. I use that small madan comb also to comb front feet and it was very good for working out mats. Aww we don't have them anymore eace:! I am planing to buy CC feet comb latter this year since they are quite expensive for us here. 
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Roki is in full coat and I use Buttercomb #005. It is awesome, the best piece of grooming equipment I have ever bought! Second one is CC wood pin brush, the only brus Roki truly enjoys. I have Madan face comb which is very good. i also use small wood pin brush to brush Roki's moustache and beard. I use that small madan comb also to comb front feet and it was very good for working out mats. Aww we don't have them anymore eace:! I am planing to buy CC feet comb latter this year since they are quite expensive for us here.
> Marina&Roki


Oh, yes! I LOVE my CC wood pin brushes, and so does Kodi. I think they are much easier on the skin than the metal pin brushes. Kodi HATES the Madan metal pin brushes, and if you try them on your own skin, they are much sharper than the CC metal pin brushes.

I have a the larger oval wood pin brush that stays at home in Kodi's grooming basket, and the smaller rectangular one that is in his show box.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, yes! I LOVE my CC wood pin brushes, and so does Kodi. I think they are much easier on the skin than the metal pin brushes. Kodi HATES the Madan metal pin brushes, and if you try them on your own skin, they are much sharper than the CC metal pin brushes.
> 
> I have a the larger oval wood pin brush that stays at home in Kodi's grooming basket, and the smaller rectangular one that is in his show box.


Roki hates Madan pin brush as well so I do not use it anymore. I think it sort of pulls hair because the rubber part is too soft. Pins are also fallingo out so easily. My groomeer is importing Madan stuff, but I am not going to buy new one. I just got mail from local CC dealer that I, as regular customer, have 20 percent discount on whatever I want to buy. I think that I will buy big wood pin brush since I have only a small one. I also have regular CC pin brush. Roki tolerates it, but never falls asleep while grooming as with wood pin brush.
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Roki hates Madan pin brush as well so I do not use it anymore. I think it sort of pulls hair because the rubber part is too soft. Pins are also fallingo out so easily. My groomeer is importing Madan stuff, but I am not going to buy new one. I just got mail from local CC dealer that I, as regular customer, have 20 percent discount on whatever I want to buy. I think that I will buy big wood pin brush since I have only a small one. I also have regular CC pin brush. Roki tolerates it, but never falls asleep while grooming as with wood pin brush.
> Marina&Roki


Yah, I got talked into trying the Madan brush when a couple of people on the forum were saying they were "just as good" as CC brushes but less expensive... they aren't. I won't buy one again.


----------

